# Outstanding Jointer



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm looking to upgrade to an 8 inch jointer, what kind of price tag came with this?


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Jointer-w-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0490X


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 6" Grizzly jointer and wish I had bitten the bullet and got the 8. Live and learn. Congrats!


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

I friend of mine (handplane) has an 8" Grizzly with the spiral head from several years ago. I used it a couple weeks ago. I put two boards face to face after jointing and they stuck together. I was amazed. I'm envious of both of you. It's hard to buy anything less after using one of these machines. It's also hard to pay more for a 'yellow' or 'white' brand.

I'm curious Troy, does your tag on the front of the machine say made in Taiwan or made in China?

Thanks, 
-Rocko


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

Says "China"


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

troy congrats on your knew grizz jointer. i own a grizzly jointer too and just love it!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

gad Zooks, you guys are in the big time. Nice looking machine…............


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats..thats the exact jointer i want to buy…if I ever save up enough change!


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

Grizzly tools is why I started getting in on the lottery pool at work…..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Troy, this is a nice review and you certainly added a quality tool to your shop. I have a great deal of respect for both Grizzly's tools and their customer service.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice unit!

I think Xtreme90 is just showing off…and I'm jealous!


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

nice toy… looks great…


----------



## michaelray (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review Troy. I plan on purchasing a jointer as my next major power tool purchase and an 8" Grizzly is at the top of my list.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'd like to upgrade to an 8" jointer some day. Being on a fixed income, it's harder to get the "extras". Have a good time with that new toy


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Great review, you have had the tool for some time now, have you changed out the blades yet? How do they wear? Are they easy to change? Any info would greatly be appreciated. Thanks for sharing, Steve in Oregon


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

Steve, blades in that kind of cutter head are almost a non-issue. The weekend hobbyists will likely never get through a set of blades. After almost a year of use, the carbide edges are doing very well still. It'll be a long time before I even need to rotate them 90 degrees. At this rate, it'll be about a decade before I need to buy a new set.


----------

